# Tipi Valley



## Portia (Feb 8, 2007)

A few people have asked me what tipi valley is. i tend to forget that not everyone knows what i'm on about when i say 'the valley'! 

tipi valley is an anarchist commune located in south west wales near llandeilo. It has an area of approximately 5 square miles (i think from looking at a map). about 200 people live there but it's hard to know for sure. in theory anyone can turn up with a tipi or a caravan and start living there. but not in practice.

the valley is divided into 2 parts, each accessed by a dead-end road. they are known as 'up the top' and 'down the bottom'. you can't get a car from up the top to down the bottom without goiing miles round on little roads. the only way between them is a narrow brambly path.

(details removed to protect privacy - Crispy)


----------



## Tank Girl (Feb 8, 2007)

nope.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 8, 2007)

yes
will you please re-think your wording and approach? read it out aloud to yourself and try and spot where it might be a bit out of order

and could you see your way to remove the first pic and or resize them so they fit the screen?

ta 

oh, you yourself linked to a thread from here about the place so as you might know, there are a couple of people from there registered and a few who know about it...
take it easy


----------



## Tank Girl (Feb 8, 2007)

very diplomatic ddraig  (good to see you posting again - dunno if you've been away, but I've not seen you around for a while)


----------



## Portia (Feb 8, 2007)

just replaced the photos with links. 

i'm not sure what you mean about not being diplomatic.


(details removed to protect privacy - Crispy)


----------



## trashpony (Feb 8, 2007)

Portia said:
			
		

> just replaced the photos with links.



I'll give you a clue. If you lived there, would you be pleased or angry at this bit:



> -



And why do you think you might feel like that?


(details removed to protect privacy - Crispy)


----------



## Portia (Feb 8, 2007)

trashpony said:
			
		

> I'll give you a clue. If you lived there, would you be pleased or angry at this bit:
> 
> 
> 
> And why do you think you might feel like that?



well that's up the top rather than down the bottom. and they don't care who knows.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 8, 2007)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> very diplomatic ddraig  (good to see you posting again - dunno if you've been away, but I've not seen you around for a while)



ta and hiyyyyaaaaa tanky, i thought so  
and ta again, was kind of 'hiding' for a bit but not really  
hope u is


----------



## Tank Girl (Feb 8, 2007)

cool as a snowman


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 8, 2007)

*@portia*

I really can't get over how gobby you are about a lot of people who would probably rather not have photos and details plastered all over a _public_ bb, tbh. Honestly, i'm not sure that you're being very sensible about a few things. Cos i certainly wouldn't be happy about it.


----------



## Portia (Feb 8, 2007)

lucky it's nothing to do with you then.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 8, 2007)

Portia said:
			
		

> lucky it's nothing to do with you then.


----------



## trashpony (Feb 8, 2007)

Perhaps they'll set fire to you


----------



## pinkmonkey (Feb 8, 2007)

It sounds horriffic. Half of my neighbours are travellers (romany or hippie convoy). When I hear them say how lucky we all are to live here (boaters community of about 15 boats) on reading your post, I now completely understand why.


----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 8, 2007)

Portia said:
			
		

> just replaced the photos with links.


Is it not strange to post details on a public bulletin board about a place where your mates live?

(details removed to protect privacy - Crispy)


----------



## Portia (Feb 8, 2007)

everyone. round. here. already. knows.

i'm not telling you how to find the place. now that would be out of order.


----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 8, 2007)

pinkmonkey said:
			
		

> It sounds horriffic. Half of my neighbours are travellers (romany or hippie convoy). When I hear them say how lucky we all are to live here (boaters community of about 15 boats) on reading your post, I now completely understand why.


This to be fair, is just one persons viewpoint of a community. I would not make any conclusions about it before hearing more. Just seems a bit weirdI meant Portias, not yours of course!


----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 8, 2007)

Portia said:
			
		

> everyone. round. here. already. knows.
> 
> i'm not telling you how to find the place. now that would be out of order.


If everyone knows then why say stuff?
If you don't want people to know, then why say stuff?


----------



## pinkmonkey (Feb 8, 2007)

Did they nick your boyfriends p.a.? Just wondering.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 8, 2007)

well llandeilo is not exactly big is it  

can't you see what people are saying? sort it out ffs, *do you really want/need to risk any come back to yourself and/or others in real life?*

i


----------



## Crispy (Feb 8, 2007)

the people talking to you here are nice, portia, but there's about a 10:1 maybe even 50:1 ratio of lurkers to posters on this site, and we honestly have no idea who or what some of those lurkers are. So - this place looks fantastic, you seem to be having a great time, _but_ remember that you're effectively telling 30,000 people your intimate details. If you're fine with that, then that's your bag


----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 8, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> the people talking to you here are nice, portia, but there's about a 10:1 maybe even 50:1 ratio of lurkers to posters on this site, and we honestly have no idea who or what some of those lurkers are. So - this place looks fantastic, you seem to be having a great time, _but_ remember that you're effectively telling 30,000 people your intimate details. If you're fine with that, then that's your bag


Nevermind if she's fine with it-are hundred of others who are not on Urban but who whose homes have been mentioned on a public forum as being affiliated with class A drugs fine with it?


----------



## Portia (Feb 8, 2007)

whos names have i mentioned?

i've edited my OP. now will the person who quoted it edit theirs?

i mentioned the valley on another thread. people were like 'wtf? the valleys?' so that's why i started this thread.


----------



## Rik the Vic (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Everyone! Want to continue this thread?


----------



## Kanda (Apr 25, 2007)

Portia is an anarchist??      

(Damn that smiley limit!!!)


----------



## subversplat (Apr 25, 2007)

I've heard a good few people mention Tipi Valley while travelling, but I always guessed it was five or six people living in native american style tents


----------



## Thora (Apr 25, 2007)

subversplat said:
			
		

> I've heard a good few people mention Tipi Valley while travelling, but I always guessed it was five or six people living in native american style tents


Heh, me too   I don't really know anything about the place tbh.  I did live with a Welsh girl for a while who'd come from the Valley.


(details removed to protect privacy - Crispy)


----------



## Rik the Vic (Apr 30, 2007)

*A view from the Valley*

The only basic information about Tipi Valley on the web that I know about is www.diggersanddreamers.org.uk. Click Wales,click Tipi Village.
There is not a Tipi Valley website yet, but I'm learning how to get one together next weekend.

About Portia's start to this thread:
Personally I am all in favour or free speech, and some of Portia's observations on the Valley are correct,but some are incorrect, but it is a bit of a cartoon picture of the Valley. I like her style though.

The problem is the police scan the websites looking for illegal raves, and could pick up this site really easily by just putting "Tipi Valley" into the search box just as I did to find this thread.

The parties at Tipi Valley have always been private functions, usually to celebrate a birthday, more often two or three birthdays, all of Valley people.
We've also had these parties for weddings and wakes of Valley folk.
They are a good way for the Valley and friends in the locality to get together.

They are always friendly little parties, free, with a liitle circle of tipis, a few little refreshment stalls, a small decorated dance tent and the Valley DJs are professional and very good.
Unfortunately reports of how good the parties are have got about on the internet, and the last year numbers have grown, with some people coming huge distances.
But it wasn't the 2000 Portia suggests, more like 300.

There was a party there this last weekend, a birthday party, and a couple of hundred came and had a nice little party.  Meanwhile, someone had posted information about the party on the web which the police had seen, and they  had blocked off the Top of the Valley six hours before the party started and stopped and turned back all non Valley residents, searching some, and they had a helicopter filming overhead. The police kept the road block for 48 hours.

So postings on the internet have caused  problems for us.

So there won't be any more parties for quite a while.

But the incriminating thing on Portia's thread is the suggestion that Class A drugs are freely available at the Valley, which is very unfair to the good people "up the top". Because they are definitely not, and there is no traffic coming to and fro to the Valley looking for drugs because there aren't any.....and as for the basis of Portia's suggestion, I know who we're talking about, and he doesn't live in the Valley anymore.

The trouble is, the police are liable to visit this site at any time and could use the information Portia gives as a pretext for a drugs raid on the Valley.  Which would be unpleasant.

So the request to Portia from all the residents of Tipi Valley who have seen or heard of this thread is  the bit about a class A drug being available Please Portia will you amend your posting to omit : "there's a lot of smack about".
Because there isn't and it could lead to problems. So I hope you want to edit it a bit.

It rather distracts from the true message of Tipi Valley which is yes it is possible to live gently and sustainably on this beautiful planet without wrecking it.


----------



## free spirit (Apr 30, 2007)

rik - i've reported your post to make sure one of the mods sees it and asked that they do some pruning of the thread as portia's not been around here for a few weeks.

I know what it's like to be locked down by the police with helicopters overhead from the g8 stuff, no need to give them any more excuses to harass you eh.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 30, 2007)

I've been through this thread and removed details, but there's probably all sorts through other threads 

I'm going to have a quick scan through portia's posts and deal with anything that leaps off the page, but if there are any specific posts, could people let me know where to find them?

Ta.


----------



## Brockway (Apr 30, 2007)

Rik the Vic said:
			
		

> It rather distracts from the true message of Tipi Valley which is yes it is possible to live gently and sustainably on this beautiful planet without wrecking it.



Surely the true message of Tipi Valley is that you can go to Wales and colonise some land. How come you call yourselves "Valleys folk" when most of you come from Buckinghamshire, Sussex etc? How come you don't colonise a field in your own country? Aren't there any nice fields in England?


----------



## Thora (Apr 30, 2007)

All these foreigners coming over here, stealing our fields!  Send em all home!!


----------



## Brockway (Apr 30, 2007)

Thora said:
			
		

> All these foreigners coming over here, stealing our fields!  Send em all home!!



I like foreigners - the more the merrier I reckon. But you middle-class English down-sizers; and wig-wam dwellers should find a nice field in Hampshire or somewhere.


----------



## subversplat (Apr 30, 2007)

Of course there are lots of lovely fields in England, there're lovely fields all over the UK, but we always get turfed off them  You should be pleased that your Welsh authorities are a bit more laid back about this sort of thing


----------



## cyberfairy (May 9, 2007)

Just a quick bump to say there is a documentary on about this at 11am this morning on radio 4


----------



## ddraig (May 9, 2007)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Just a quick bump to say there is a documentary on about this at 11am this morning on radio 4



ta 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio4/factual/pip/rax61/


----------



## northernhord (May 14, 2007)

Brockway said:
			
		

> I like foreigners - the more the merrier I reckon. But you middle-class English down-sizers; and wig-wam dwellers should find a nice field in Hampshire or somewhere.



Ive been a traveller for years mate and I aint a middle class downsizer, straight off a Salford Council Estate me, I understand where your comin from though


----------



## lewislewis (May 14, 2007)

Field isn't as bad as a holiday home I guess.


----------



## Belushi (May 14, 2007)

lewislewis said:
			
		

> Field isn't as bad as a holiday home I guess.



Aye, it isnt Crusties in tents that are pricing local people out of their communities.


----------



## dambala1queen (Jun 4, 2007)

tipi valley is a place on earth that reflects all aspects of the way humans should and shouldn't live. it is a growing community which spans 4/5 generations and the respect that the people who truly live there belive in show to the earth is a thing most people in their lives cannot find within the constraints of everyday life. this is an in built beleif system which anyone of us can tap into if we just give it an open try. AUM SHIVA!


----------



## dambala1queen (Jun 4, 2007)

*great!*

thanx


----------



## lewislewis (Jun 4, 2007)

What does Aum Shiva mean?


----------



## northernhord (Jun 4, 2007)

It means a few things, all hail to shiva, it als used to be something that Sadhu Hindu priests said before smoking a chillum full of of charas.

Aum = all


----------



## ddraig (Jun 4, 2007)

thought it was ohmmmmm
as in purple


----------



## northernhord (Jun 4, 2007)

ddraig said:
			
		

> thought it was ohmmmmm
> as in purple



It is that as well, loadsa ways of spellin n sayin it, ommmmmmmmm


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 9, 2007)

Class A drugs?? I couldant even get any weed up there ffs.

Go easy on portia... she's a nice girl with a few head problems, she wouldant have purposly caused any problems for anyone, we all make mistakes like.

peace


----------



## lewislewis (Jun 10, 2007)

Hail to Shiva? So is this a Hindu commune? I thought it was meant to be an Anarchist commune?

Or are you just trying to be all 'new age' on me? For the record let's give that infected 'holy cow' in Skanda Vale a bolt in the head, instant cure! Lawls.


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jun 10, 2007)

You know some time ago, I was acquainted with a homeless guy whose name eludes me at present.

He taught me some interesting things.  I had holes in my shoes.  The rain would get in.  My socks would get nasty and wet.

One day, he told me on Queen Street to take off my shoes.  He then picked up some discarded cardboard that way lying outside of a shop.  Got a biro and drew round my feet and then cut two foot-shaped cardboard cut-outs with a stanley knife.

He then put the cardboard in my shoes.

He said, "This may help.  An old hobo's trick"

And I have used the trick ever since.  Until I got some new boots.

We used to busk together.

One day he headed up to Tipi Valley.  Before he went he entrusted me with a map that showed how to get there.  He advised me if I ever went I would need to take a peace offering and resources for the community.


----------



## durruti02 (Jul 5, 2007)

ive known a load a people who went to tippi valley to live ( in the 8ts so maybe differrent now).. then came back! 'like suburbia' was one comment that they all said .. men sit in the sweats smoking and women do all the cooking .. they all thought it was pretty backward ... they all said the only time people came together was when the postie van arrived with the cheques!


----------



## uncrunk (Jul 16, 2011)

I might have cottoned on to this a bit late in the day... but what say someone edit Rik's well-meant message which has somehow included all the dodgy bits you took out of georgia's.... sorry, I mean portia's, original message?

Just an idea....


----------



## Voley (Jul 16, 2011)

Not bumping an ancient thread and drawing attention to it is another idea.


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi uncrunk, not wanting to sound rude like but you're bumping 4/5 year old threads!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 16, 2011)

NVP said:


> Not bumping an ancient thread and drawing attention to it is another idea.


 
That'd do it!


----------

